# NE ohio walleye report



## Kevin_arnold3 (Jan 27, 2016)

How has the walleye fishing been so far this season? Id like to get out on the ice after this weekend's rain/warm weather goes away and I was curious how everyone has been doing. Anyone had any luck on Berlin? Milton? Mosquito? Not looking for honey holes just a general idea. Thanks


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Well if this weekend doesn't ruin the little ice we have now, I'd say go for it... But it'll be sketchy at best


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

You'll be lucky to find fishable ice next week. With local lakes having 4-8" of ice and forecasts of what they're calling for it'll take a real hurting. Tomorrow or Saturday will be it for me for the year unless it hardens back up mid February.


----------



## Kevin_arnold3 (Jan 27, 2016)

For sure. Wouldn't be til the temps drop back down for a while just curious on how it's been so far with the little amount of time there has been to be on the ice


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

We're killing them at nimi. Tickets every time we go out.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Damn I didn't know pigs fly too lol


----------



## Kevin_arnold3 (Jan 27, 2016)

Maybe I'll have to move some things around and get out tomorrow then haha


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd say tomorrow might be the last day you could walk out on the ice with no pucker factor involved


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I would deffinately try. The ice we have now is good hard black ice. After rain and thawing if it freezes back up it will be milky white and weaker


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Careful out their guys. Seen some ponds starting to come apart today and yesterday


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ponds will start to go first shallow water warms faster. Lows below freezing will tighten everything back up tonight and tomorrow will help with a high below freezing.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Havent made it on the ice yet this year saturday maby. Not looking good for me!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Fished west branch yesterday and caught a nice 20 inch eye and two big cats! Got to where we wanted to go out of and found the spud going through in one hit in lots of places ice isn't solid black ice like it was! Careful if you go out!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)




----------

